# Test Prop Half Life



## Coop817 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am trying to figure out how fast Test Prop clears your  body...

Anyone know the half life, and exactly what that means as far as how it clears the body...in terms of speed....

I have found a few sites stating that prop has a half life of 4.5 days...but some say thats the active life...


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 17, 2012)

What exactly are u trying to figure out?  U have a roid test coming up?  Or just looking for a dosing protocol?  

Most guys shoot prop eod. Some guys even go every day. Depends how much u like or hate to pin. 

As far as drug testing .......i don't want to speculate.


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nothing to do with drug testing....I just wanted to know how long it takes to clear the body


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 17, 2012)

Prop has a half-life of ~4 days


----------



## overburdened (Apr 17, 2012)

if you are looking at dosing protocol, Goldenera hit the nail on the head...  many pin eod.. some pin ed... ...  the definition of half life is : the lenth of time for concentration to be at 50%... this applies to a single dose, not multiple doses.... so, using the 4 day half life that was previously stated(fairly close), and 100mg(single dose).. at four days, theoretically, you will have 50mg left, at 8 days25mg(half of the 50mg), at 12 days 12.5 mg, at 16 days 6.25.. and so on.. don't know if that helps, but there you go....(this is not exact, as with esters, everybody will react slightly differently, and of course, renal and hepatic metabolism will make a difference)


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 18, 2012)

Just a FYI....if it matters...

Test Prop 100mg ED for 12 weeks...

4 full days after last pin i am at test level of 280....I also had blood drawn the next day and will post up........  I had bloodwork done while ON and the results were over the 1500 max....  I guess my point is that at 4 full days after last pin, Test is much lower than i had thought it would be....will be interesting to see what the 5th day shows.....


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 18, 2012)

Or you do not have hormone in the vial(s)...

Cuz if your last injection was 4 days prior to getting bloods you test levels should still be elevated 

The 4 days only refers to the amount of esterified testosterone which would be cut in half hence "half-life"


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 18, 2012)

I had bloodwork done when i was on, and it maxed out the test at 1500.... so it definatly has hormone in it...how much might be the question


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 18, 2012)

This depends on your dose. 

           Eexist                      .693
ln    _____   =   - [  _____ ]  t

           Eorig                        T1/2


ln = natural log
Eexist= Amount existing after period of time
Eorig = Original amount started with
T1/2 = Half life
t = time

Just spelled that out because a lot of people say "Wait x amount of days after your last shot to start PCT". But there are more factors than just the halflife of the substance.


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 18, 2012)

Yup sounds like it may be underdosed, but we wouldn't know until correct testing protocol is done on it


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Well motherfuck. It wont let me use spaces like I want to but you get the idea.


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 18, 2012)

^^Sloppy plug in some numbers so we get the idea here


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 18, 2012)

100 mg ED for 12 weeks


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 18, 2012)

All I was trying to get across was the the amount that you are taking is related to the time you should wait to start PCT. I'm not even sure how to plug in numbers when relating to this situation. So you're taking 100mg of Prop ED. But where does that leave you level wise at the end ya know? There are a LOT of variables.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 18, 2012)

it definitely sounds like something is not right here...  your test should be much higher after four days..


----------



## overburdened (Apr 19, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> This depends on your dose.
> 
> Eexist                      .693
> ln    _____   =   - [  _____ ]  t
> ...



I'm figuring out where to plug everything in on that equation...  can you repost it or pm me it(if you draw out the equation on paper and take a pic with your phone it would prob be easier to decipher since it wont let you put spaces and whatnot where they need to be)


----------



## overburdened (Apr 19, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I'm figuring out where to plug everything in on that equation...  can you repost it or pm me it(if you draw out the equation on paper and take a pic with your phone it would prob be easier to decipher since it wont let you put spaces and whatnot where they need to be)



ok, nevermind... had a brain fart for a minute....  this would be  ln(Eorig)T1/2 =(Eexist)(.693)t   make Eexist=x and solve for x....   if we use 100mg as Eorig,  T1/2=4days, t=4days...

ln(100x4)=x(.693x4)....ln400=5.99.....693x4=2.772....   5.99=2.772x...  5.99/2.772=x    x=2.16...

correct me if I put that together wrong.. comes out to almost exactly 2, so I'm assuming its correct...

this is for single dose protocol unless you know how much is in your body(Eorig)...  I'm assuming that's why sloppyj didn't want to start plugging numbers in for you... regardless, something is up with your prop... was it somewhat painful after you shot it?  sure it wasn't tne?


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 19, 2012)

The equation I posted was a combination of another one with a "K value" in it. 

I will type it out for you. 

natural log multiplied by Existing amount divided by the original amount equals .693 divided by the half-life multiplied by the time you waited.

But we still don't know the original value. All I was saying is that there is a variable of how much hormone was actually taken. It's a simple answer like 4 days ilke most people say. This kind of got blown out of proportion.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 20, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> The equation I posted was a combination of another one with a "K value" in it.
> 
> I will type it out for you.
> 
> ...




Cool,  There is no way to tell really without working the formula for every day of the 12 weeks to find what was left of each prior dose by end of week 12(not that anything would be left from more than a few weeks prior)...  That formula would work well for a single dose....  

I honestly think that maybe he got tne instead of prop in his bottle...  I'd like to know what it felt like 4-6hrs after he pinned.... that would explain the fast drop in test... honestly, on that protocol, 9 days out he should still test well within 500-700 range...


----------

